# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καρτοκινητή 3G/4G για IP camera

## CybEng

Προσφάτως μου έσκασε ένα πακέτο στη  δουλειά που συνοψίζεται στο εξής :


Χρειάζεται να γίνει μετάδοση εικόνας real-time από IP camera μέσω δικτύου 4G.  Ο συνολικός όγκος δεδομένων στην διάρκεια ενός 24ώρου είναι λιγότερο από 3GB.  Το σύστημα θα δουλεύει σποραδικά με  συχνότητα 1 έως 2 ημέρες κάθε τρίμηνο  οπότε προγράμματα 12μηνου συμβολαίου 4G/Data κρίνονται μάλλον ασύμφορα.

Έγινε η προσπάθεια χρήσης καρτοκινητού internet 4G από την Cosmote πλην όμως το σύστημα δεν λειτούργησε διότι ο αγαπημένος μας πΟΤΕ δεν δίνει δυνατότητα VPN σε προγράμματα καρτοκινητών.  Σε επικοινωνία με OTE μας πρότειναν συμβόλαιο  με κάτι εξωφρενικά πάγια που αγγίζουν τα 200 Ευρώ το μήνα ενώ απέρριψαν κατηγορηματικά την δυνατότητα να μας ενεργοποιήσουν VPN  ( APN = vpn-internet )   στην καρτοσύνδεση.

Έχει συναντήσει κάποιος κάτι ανάλογο ή μήπως γνωρίζετε εάν οι λοιποί πάροχοι δίνουν δυνατότητα VPN σε καρτοσυνδέσεις ;


Δεκτές και λοιπές τεχνικές  λύσεις/προτάσεις επί του θέματος.  Σκέφθηκα να ανεβάζω πακέτα βίντεο από την IP camera σε δικό μου ftp και να τα βλέπω από εκεί αλλά αυτό εισάγει χρονοκαθυστέρηση στο όλο σύστημα και έτσι χάνουμε το real-time.

----------


## nestoras

Δοκιμασες την υπηρεσια hik-connect της hikvision?
Σε δορυφορικο παντως χωρις προσβαση απ'εξω (στη wan IP), δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## vasilllis

θα ρίξεις μια ματιά σε καρτοκινητό vodafone.
το daily data που έχει ποσα gb σου δίνει.αν σε καλύπτει τότε κάθε φορά που θα την χρησιμοποιείτε θα χρεώνεται 1€/ημέρα.
για vpn δεν το βλέπω πουθενά.
θέλει μονο να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν μεταδίδει έστω και mb όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται.



ΥΓ άστο, αλλά απαντάω  .Είναι πρωί ακόμα.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Δοκιμασες την υπηρεσια hik-connect της hikvision?




Η υπηρεσία hik-connect ισχύει μόνο για την πλατφόρμα της Hikvision.

Δοκίμασε με DDNS και κατάλληλη ρύθμιση των ports

Μήπως μπορείς να μας εξηγήσης γιατί δεν σε καλύπτει το APN της καρτοκινητής Cosmote






> θέλει μονο να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν μεταδίδει έστω και mb όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται.




Αυτό είναι δύσκολο, μόνο αν υπήρχε τρόπος να κάνει on/off την μετάδοση data. Μήπως υπάρχει καμμία εφαρμογή σε android που να μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό απο άλλο κινητό (π.χ με sms).

----------


## nestoras

> Η υπηρεσία hik-connect ισχύει μόνο για την πλατφόρμα της Hikvision.
> 
> Δοκίμασε με DDNS και κατάλληλη ρύθμιση των ports
> 
> Μήπως μπορείς να μας εξηγήσης γιατί δεν σε καλύπτει το APN της καρτοκινητής Cosmote



Δεν επιτρεπουν απομακρυσμενη προσβαση ακομη κι αν βαλεις dyndns.
Στο ενεργοποιουν ξεχωριστα κατοπιν αιτησεως.
Ενδεχομενως να τους τελειουν οι πραγματικες IP γιατι παλιοτερα δε θυμαμαι να υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα με cosmote.

Η λυση hik-connect ειναι εναλλακτικη λυση.  :Smile:

----------


## kontras

Είμαι και εγώ στο ψάξιμο για το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Δεν νομίζω να βγάλεις άκρη με οποιαδήποτε καρτοκινητή ή απλό συμβόλαιο καθώς κάνουν ΝΑΤ οπότε δεν παίζει ούτε DDNS ούτε port forward ούτε τιποτα.  Μόνο αν πάρεις πακέτο Μ2Μ me static IP. To hik-connect το έχω δοκιμάσει σε εταιρεία με firewall και χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση έπαιξε κανονικά, οπότε δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην παίξει(το ελπίζω δλδ γιατί μετα θα έχω και εγω πρόβλημα :Tongue2: ). Μάλλον θα έχω μία τέτοια απο βδομάδας οπότε αν την δοκιμάσω με 4G θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## CybEng

> Δοκιμασες την υπηρεσια hik-connect της hikvision?
> Σε δορυφορικο παντως χωρις προσβαση απ'εξω (στη wan IP), δουλευει μια χαρα.




Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.  Θα κοιτάξω εάν μπορώ να σετάρω την υπηρεσία hik-connect σε κάποιο υπολογιστή τύπου raspberry πχ  αντί για αυτόνομο DVR/NVR. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι αποδεκτό σαν λύση.

Δυνατότητα δορυφορικού ίντερνετ δεν παίζει διότι η πλατφόρμα που μπαίνει η camera είναι κινούμενη με υψηλή δυναμική συμπεριφορά. Θα χρειαζόμουν antenna tracker ή κεραίες adaptive beamforming για να στοχεύω συνεχώς τον δορυφόρο.  Για να πω την αλήθεια δεν είμαι βέβαιος ούτε για το αν θα μπορεί να παίξει σωστά το 4G.






> θα ρίξεις μια ματιά σε καρτοκινητό vodafone.
> το daily data που έχει ποσα gb σου δίνει.αν σε καλύπτει τότε κάθε φορά που θα την χρησιμοποιείτε θα χρεώνεται 1€/ημέρα.
> για vpn δεν το βλέπω πουθενά.
> θέλει μονο να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν μεταδίδει έστω και mb όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ επίσης, θα ρωτήσω και vodafone όπως και wind.  Το βασικότερο είναι ότι οι υπάλληλοι στα καταστήματα είναι επιεικώς άσχετοι με τα προϊόντα που πουλάνε. Απλά τους ενδιαφέρει να πετύχουν μία πώληση χωρίς να γνωρίζουν να απαντήσουν σε τεχνικά θέματα.  
Το να πετύχεις τώρα έγκυρη τεχνική απάντηση ( ας πούμε εγγράφως ) από τα τεχνικά τμήματα των εταιρειών είναι σαν να παίζεις τζόκερ. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε εταιρεία που ήθελε να μας κάνει πελάτες και 6 μήνες μετά περιμένω ακόμη έγγραφη απάντηση σε τεχνικές ερωτήσεις που τους είχα θέσει προκειμένου να μεταβούμε στο δίκτυό τους.







> ...
> Δοκίμασε με DDNS και κατάλληλη ρύθμιση των ports
> 
> Μήπως μπορείς να μας εξηγήσης γιατί δεν σε καλύπτει το APN της καρτοκινητής Cosmote
> ...



Έχει δοκιμασθεί αλλά δεν παίζει όπως σωστά παρατήρησε ο nestoras  στο  #5 . Το APN=internet που σου επιτρέπει η καρτοσύνδεση Cosmote σου δίνει IP ιδιωτικού δικτύου του τύπου  10.xxx.xxx.xxx .







> Είμαι και εγώ στο ψάξιμο για το ίδιο ακριβώς  πράγμα. 
> ...
> Μάλλον θα έχω μία τέτοια απο βδομάδας οπότε αν την δοκιμάσω με 4G θα ενημερώσω.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ επίσης. Κάθε πληροφορία είναι καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## nestoras

Το hik-connect λειτουργει με παρομοια λογικη οπως και το teamviewer. Ειναι serverbased εφαρμογη και η συνδεση ξεκινα εκ "των εσω" (απο το DVR) πρωτα προς τον hik-connect server. Για να μη δουλεψει αυτο το πραγμα θα πρεπει να το firewall του παροχου να ειναι τοσο restricted που να μην αφηνει ουτε τις εξερχομενες συνδεσεις!

Το αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις αλλα θελει επιπλεον εξοπλισμο και χρηματα ειναι να γινεις client  σε παροχο υπηρεσιων vpn οποτε θα σε καθοδηγησουν αυτοι για το τι πρεπει να κανεις. Ουσιαστικα να φτιαξεις δηλαδη ενα private δικτυο μεταξυ του καταγραφικου και των συσκευων σου.

Αυτο σημαινει επιπλεον κοστος και απο την πλευρα του ογκου δεδομενων.

Τον επιπλεον ογκο δυστυχως δε μπορεις να τον αποφυγεις ουτε με το hikconnect εκτος κι αν ρυθμισεις τον ρουτερ σου να ανοιγει και να κλεινει συγκεκριμενες ωρες μονο και μονο τοτε να συνδεεται το καταγαφικο στο hik-cloud.

Η καμερα οπως ειπες ειναι IP? Ειναι μονο μια; Τι μαρκα;

Παντως υπαρχει και η open source λυση: να στησεις δηλαδη μονος σου vpn server (πχ σε raspberry pi που τρεχει debian ή freebsd) σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο υπαρχει προσβαση dsl  γραμμης. Δυστυχως το πραγμα μπλεκει στο δικτυακο κομματι και θελει γνωσεις ή εστω να πληρωσεις καποιον να στο φτιαξει.

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.  Θα κοιτάξω εάν μπορώ να σετάρω την υπηρεσία hik-connect σε κάποιο υπολογιστή τύπου raspberry πχ  αντί για αυτόνομο DVR/NVR. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι αποδεκτό σαν λύση.
> 
> Δυνατότητα δορυφορικού ίντερνετ δεν παίζει διότι η πλατφόρμα που μπαίνει η camera είναι κινούμενη με υψηλή δυναμική συμπεριφορά. Θα χρειαζόμουν antenna tracker ή κεραίες adaptive beamforming για να στοχεύω συνεχώς τον δορυφόρο.  Για να πω την αλήθεια δεν είμαι βέβαιος ούτε για το αν θα μπορεί να παίξει σωστά το 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ επίσης, θα ρωτήσω και vodafone όπως και wind.  Το βασικότερο είναι ότι οι υπάλληλοι στα καταστήματα είναι επιεικώς άσχετοι με τα προϊόντα που πουλάνε. Απλά τους ενδιαφέρει να πετύχουν μία πώληση χωρίς να γνωρίζουν να απαντήσουν σε τεχνικά θέματα.  
> Το να πετύχεις τώρα έγκυρη τεχνική απάντηση ( ας πούμε εγγράφως ) από τα τεχνικά τμήματα των εταιρειών είναι σαν να παίζεις τζόκερ. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε εταιρεία που ήθελε να μας κάνει πελάτες και 6 μήνες μετά περιμένω ακόμη έγγραφη απάντηση σε τεχνικές ερωτήσεις που τους είχα θέσει προκειμένου να μεταβούμε στο δίκτυό τους.
> ...



Σε βαρκα ειναι η καμερα ή σε αυτοκινητο;
Δεν ξερω αν δινουν API για την υπηρεσια hik-connect ωστε να μπορεις να τη σεταρεις σε καποιο συστημα. Ακομη ειναι σε διαρκεις αναβαθμισεις οποτε μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο. Ενδεχομένως να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να "ξεγελασεις" το συστημα παρακολουθωντας τα πακετα που στελνει η εφαρμογη απο το dvr προς τον server. Δε θα ειναι απλο ομως να κανεις κατι τετοιο (ουσιαστικα Man In the Middle) μεταξυ καταγραφικου και hikconnect server. 

Αν ασχολεισαι με raspberry οπως ειπες τοτε ισως αξιζει τον κοπο να δοκιμασεις να στησεις εναν open vpn server ακομη και στο σπιτι σου. Στην πλευρα του καταγραφικου θα χρειαστεις ενα ακομη raspberry  ή ενα ρουτερ που να μπορει να γινει client σε  open-vpn server ή ενναλακτικα με τα παραπανω να στησεις τον vpn server σε ρουτερ (πχ φηνη λυση: http://www.tp-link.com/us/faq-1236.html)
Και για client απο την πλευρα του καταγραφικου να βαλεις ενα raspberry που θα συνδεεται στον vpn server.

 Η δευτερη λυση ισως σε βολεψει περισσοτερο επειδη θα μπορεις να προγραμματισεις το raspberry να κλεινει την 4G συνδεση και να μην ξοδευεις τιποτα οσο δεν το χρειαζεσαι (εννοειται οτι θα πρεπει να το προγραμματισεις να την ανοιγει κιολας!!)  :Smile:

----------


## CybEng

Η camera είναι DCS-5000L της  D-Link  και είναι μόνο μία.

Καταγραφικό δεν υπάρχει, η camera συνδέεται επάνω σε 4G router της  D-Link επίσης. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπει υπολογιστής τύπου raspberry αλλά θέλουν να αποφύγουν την χρήση καταγραφικού για τεχνικούς λόγους που δεν άπτονται του παρόντος. 

Η λύση του ιδιωτικού VPN κάπου έπαιζε μέσα στο μυαλό μου μαζί με μια λύση τύπου SSTP όπου την επικοινωνία θα την ξεκινάει το μέρος της κάμερας  αλλά μια και είμαι στριμωγμένος χρονικά έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κάτι απλούστερο.  

Το σετάρισμα του VPN δεν το φοβάμαι καθότι  χρήστης σχεδόν αποκλειστικά γιουνιξοιδών από την εποχή του ΜΙΝΙΧ και δοκιμαστής της έκδοσης 0.01 του Linux kernel από το FUNET   :Biggrin:   .

Η πλατφόρμα επάνω στην οποία βρίσκεται η IP camera είναι ένα μη επανδρωμένο αεροσκάφος. Το σύστημα μπορεί να  ανοιγοκλείνει χειροκίνητα κατά τις λίγες ώρες που έχουνε πτητικές δοκιμές.  Υπάρχουν και άλλες κάμερες επάνω στο σκάφος που κατεβάζουν εικόνα με δικό τους link αλλά κάποιος ( όχι και τόσο σχετικός με αυτά τα θέματα )  πρότεινε να βάλουν και την IP camera και σε εμένα έπεσε το μπαλάκι να την κάνω να δουλέψει   :Cursing:    .

----------


## georgeb1957

> Έχει δοκιμασθεί αλλά δεν παίζει όπως σωστά παρατήρησε ο nestoras στο #5 . Το APN=internet που σου επιτρέπει η καρτοσύνδεση Cosmote σου δίνει IP ιδιωτικού δικτύου του τύπου 10.xxx.xxx.xxx .



Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσης *SDN* εφαρμογή. (*software defined networking*). Μία που γνωρίζω είναι https://www.zerotier.com/   Για να κατεβάσης την εφαρμογή πήγαινε: https://www.zerotier.com/product-one.shtml

και για να δημιουργήσης έναν λογαριασμό και να διαχειριστής το δικτυό σου πήγαινε: https://my.zerotier.com/ και δημιούργησε ένα "*internal ID*"

Μπορείς να κάνεις με την εφαρμογή αυτή ένα VPN δίκτυο της μορφής π.χ. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx και να ενώσεις διαφορετικά λειτουργικά συστήματα, κινητά (android), windows, linux, κ.λ.π. Η εφαρμογή είναι δωρεάν για μέχρι 100 συσκευές.
Την έχω χρησιμοποιήση και έχω κάνει  vpn δίκτυο Η.Υ. εταιρείας που ανήκει σε domain server με full firewall και του υπολογιστή του σπιτιού μου. Παρέκαμψε όλους τους τοίχους προστασίας !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
H επικοινωνία γίνεται μέσω ενός ενδιάμεσου server με το internal ID του λογαριασμού σου. Η διαδικασία της εγκατάστασης φαίνεται στην αρχή λίγο δύσκολη. Σε όλες τις συσκευές σου να δώσεις statik ip τύπου π.χ. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx για να τις θυμάσαι εύκολα.

----------


## CybEng

Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα εφαρμογή. 

 Έριξα ήδη μια ματιά στον πηγαίο κώδικα , ίσως χρειαστεί να βάλω Raspberry Pi 2 που έχει ARM Cortex-A7 το οποίο φαίνεται να υποστηρίζεται κρίνοντας από το Linux makefile.  Το Raspberry Pi 3 φοράει ARM Cortex A-53 και ίσως μου χτυπήσει στην μεταγλώττιση και να χρειάζεται χειροκίνητη επέμβαση. 

Θα δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω  για τα αποτελέσματα.

Ευχαριστώ άλλη μία φορά για την συνεισφορά σας.

----------


## aktis

Δεν κατάλαβα καλά κάτι ; Το hik connect ή τα αντίστοιχα άλλων κατασκευαστών δεν ειναι για τη λειτουργια αποκλειστικά συσκευών αυτου του κατασκευαστή ; 
πως μπαινουν στο συγκεκριμένο project ; Πως θα παίξει δηλαδή  η tplink με τον σερβερ της hikvision ?

Λογικά η εύκολη λύση ειναι να βάλεις μια hikvision IP camera που να συνδέεται κατευθειαν με το 3G router και τίποτα άλλο
Αντι για την VGA που στριβει αν εβαζες μια 1 ή 2 megapixel ακινητη θα είχε πολλή καλύτερη εικόνα 
Θα βλεπεις απο το tablet πχ την πτηση για κατευθυνσεις κλπ και οταν κατεβει το αεροπλάνακι θα εχεις όλο το αρχείο απο την microSD
 Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχει και πρόβλημα με την κάλυψη του δικτύου ανάλογα με το ύψος που πεταει το αεροπλανακι 
γιατι οι κεραίες κινητής ειναι προσανατολισμένες να στελνουν δεδομένα προς το έδαφος ( πόλεις και αυτοκινητόδρομους )  !
και όχι στα αεροπλάνα !

Οσο για το οικονομικο ,  πακέτα  data πχ WIND absolut surf 5GB για 30 μέρες 15,12 ευρω   ή SummerWeekend 3GΒ για 2 μέρες  ( Σ/Κ ) 2 ευρω
μπορει να υπάρχουν και φτηνότερα αλλού ή σε ειδικές προσφορές ( φοιτητικα κλπ )

----------


## georgeb1957

> Δεν κατάλαβα καλά κάτι ; Το hik connect ή τα αντίστοιχα άλλων κατασκευαστών δεν ειναι για τη λειτουργια αποκλειστικά συσκευών αυτου του κατασκευαστή ; 
> πως μπαινουν στο συγκεκριμένο project ; Πως θα παίξει δηλαδή  η tplink με τον σερβερ της hikvision ?
> 
> Λογικά η εύκολη λύση ειναι να βάλεις μια hikvision IP camera που να συνδέεται κατευθειαν με το 3G router και τίποτα άλλο ...........



Είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λές. Ο server *hik-connec*t επικοινωνεί *ΜΟΝΟ* με καταγραφικά και κάμερες της* HikVision*. Απο την στιγμή που έχεις επιλέξει στο καταγραφικό ή την κάμερα (που είναι HikVision) σαν server το dev.hik-conect.com έχει αναγνωρισθεί αυτόματα απο την πλατφόρμα hik-connect χωρίς καμμία άλλη ρύθμιση. 
Και για να δείς εικόνα θα πρέπει να δώσεις το σωστό "verification Code" που αντιστοιχεί στο καταγραφικό ή την κάμερα.

----------


## CybEng

Μερικές διευκρινίσεις :

- Η camera ΔΕΝ προορίζεται για τον έλεγχο του αεροσκάφους.


- Το "αεροπλανάκι" είναι 200 kg. 
Αλίμονο εάν στηριζόμασταν σε μια IP camera που εισάγει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ χρονοκαθυστέρηση για τα δεδομένα του βρόγχου ελέγχου ενός τόσο σύνθετου συστήματος.  
Εδώ ακόμη και η χρονοκαθυστέρηση της τάξεως των ~300 msec που εισάγει η χρήση μιας κοινής ψηφιακής τηλεμετρίας κάνει τον έλεγχο εξαιρετικά δύσκολο ακόμη και από έμπειρους επαγγελματίες πιλότους διότι αυτό που διαβάζουν στα όργανα στο έδαφος αντιπροσωπεύει την κατάσταση που είχε το σκάφος στο παρελθόν πριν 300msec. 
Με απλά λόγια το αεροπλάνο έχει μετακινηθεί 17 μέτρα σε σχέση με αυτό που δείχνουν ΤΩΡΑ τα όργανα στο έδαφος.



- Το Hik-connect ελέγθηκε και παίζει μόνο με hikvision εξοπλισμό. Επιπλέον σαν λύση δεν εγκρίθηκε διότι απαιτεί εγκατάσταση δικού του proprietary λογισμικού. Οι απαιτήσεις είναι η camera να ελέγχεται μέσω web browser μόνο. 



- Διατύπωσα και εγώ τις ενστάσεις μου για την χρήση 4G για μετάδοση εικόνας αλλά αφού ο πελάτης θέλει να το δοκιμάσει ποιός είμαι εγώ να του φέρω αντίρρηση.

----------


## aktis

Εντάξει , που να φανταστει κανεις οτι ειναι σοβαρο project και εχουν πρόβλημα να πληρώσουν ενα συμβολαιο 4G ;
Πάντως εισαι τυχερός μιας και σου αρέσει ο raspberry γιατι υπάρχουν πολλά hobbyιστικα project με cellular stream 
που χρησιμοποιούν την κάμερα του raspberry pi ( σιγουρα καλύτερη απο την vga που σκέφτεσαι )

----------

picdev (08-07-17)

----------


## aktis

και με 25 sec καθυστερηση , live Youtube

----------


## picdev

Είναι καλύτερη η κάμερα του rasberry από την IP ? 
Όταν λες cecullar ? Μέσω wifi ?

Πάντως αυτό με την cosmote είναι γεγονός πρέπει να έχεις μερικές συνδέσεις για να σου δώσουν apn. Εμείς έχουμε και βολεύει πολύ για remote gsm εφαρμογές ,μέχρι και για vpn με το κεντρο χρειάζεται 



Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## CybEng

> Εντάξει , που να φανταστει κανεις οτι ειναι σοβαρο project και εχουν πρόβλημα να πληρώσουν ενα συμβολαιο 4G ;
> ...




Ας το θέσουμε ως εξής :

Εσείς εάν είσασταν ο οικονομικός διευθυντής του έργου θα δεσμεύατε ένα κεφάλαιο 2.100 Ευρώ για να πληρώσετε μια ετήσια υπηρεσία ( cosmote ) από την οποία θα κάνατε μια  χρήση 3 ωρών και 3 GByte συνολικά.

Κάθε ώρα μετάδοσης δεδομένων δλδ θα πληρωθεί  700 Ευρώ.

Συγκριτικά κάθε ώρα δοκιμών σε αεροσήραγγα βγαίνει κάπου 450 Ευρώ.


Πιστέψτε με, όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι ένα έργο τόσο αυστηρότερος οικονομικός έλεγχος γίνεται και δεν επιτρέπονται προμήθειες που δεν είναι best value for money. 
Διαφορετικά το μαγαζί θα καταντήσει "Ελληνικό Δημόσιο" και  θα παρακαλάμε σαν πρεζόνια για λάβουμε την δόση μας ( του τραπεζικού δανείου ).

----------

aktis (17-06-22), 

nestoras (08-07-17)

----------


## picdev

είσαι σίγουρος οτι κοστίζει 200ε το μήνα το vpn apn ? γιατί νομίζω στο δίνουν απλά με τη σύνδεση και το κόστος ειναι ελάχιστο έως 0 ανάλογα το συμβόλαιο. τα 700ε πώς υπολογίστικαν. εδώ έχει πακέτα με δώρο και 80gb 50ε. και 6gb με 20ε

Επίσης στην ελλάδα εχουν αρχίσει να πουλιούνται γερμανικά νούμερα με πολύ καλές τιμές και μάλιστα roaming και με τις 3 εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Λέτε με αυτά να γίνεται ? 
https://www.hellasphone.com/kiniti/157-3.html


https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...IOTG_Plans_Prs

----------

CybEng (09-07-17)

----------


## exop

αν είναι εφικτό να "αρχίζει" η κάμερα το vpn, τότε με ένα PPTP θα είσαι -μάλλον - οκ 
το PPTP μπορεί να "αρχίζει" από private network
το άλλο "άκρο" πρέπει να έχει public IP

----------

CybEng (10-07-17), 

picdev (09-07-17)

----------


## radiotimes

Yπαρχει και η Λυση του Simple-fi της WIND που βαζουμε εδω για καμερες με το πακετο των 80GB το χρονο με 150€ και ενα πιο χαμηλο με 5GB το μηνα με 125€ μαζι με το ρουτερ.Το μονο που χρειαζεται μια επικοινωνια με την WIND για να σου ανοιξει τις πορτες και εισαι οκ.

----------

CybEng (09-07-17), 

nestoras (09-07-17), 

vasilllis (09-07-17)

----------


## athenaum

> Yπαρχει και η Λυση του Simple-fi της WIND που βαζουμε εδω για καμερες με το πακετο των 80GB το χρονο με 150€ και ενα πιο χαμηλο με 5GB το μηνα με 125€ μαζι με το ρουτερ.Το μονο που χρειαζεται μια επικοινωνια με την WIND για να σου ανοιξει τις πορτες και εισαι οκ.



To φθηνοτεροκαλυτερο με αποσταση ιδανικο για την περιπτωση 150€ το χρονο το δινουμε και σε 3 δοσεις  με δωρο το ρουτερ αξιας 150€ με  VPN φυσικα και 4G

----------

CybEng (09-07-17), 

picdev (10-07-17)

----------


## CybEng

Αυτό της Wind φαίνεται ιδανική λύση και εντός budget. Δευτέρα θα υπάρξει επίσκεψη σε κοντινό κατάστημα Wind για τα σχετικά.

Ευχαριστώ για τη συνεισφορά και τις προτάσεις όλων.

----------


## CybEng

> είσαι σίγουρος οτι κοστίζει 200ε το μήνα το vpn apn ? γιατί νομίζω στο δίνουν απλά με τη σύνδεση και το κόστος ειναι ελάχιστο έως 0 ανάλογα το συμβόλαιο. τα 700ε πώς υπολογίστικαν.
> ...



Η προσφορά έγινε με επίσκεψη σε κατάστημα Cosmote όπου είμαστε ήδη πελάτες ( 4 γραμμές VDSL, 8 τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί σταθερών,  αρκετά κινητά με συμβόλαιο και 2 καρτοκινητά-data  4G). 

Ζητήθηκε ενεργοποίηση VPN σε ένα από τα καρτοκινητά-data 4G με την επισήμανση ότι το VPN το χρειαζόμαστε για να βλέπουμε IP camera με συνολική μετάδοση δεδομένων 3 x 1GB σε διάστημα περίπου ενός έτους ή με option αυτά τα συνολικά 3GB να καταναλωθούν μία φορά ( άπαξ ).

Η απάντηση που λάβαμε είναι ότι VPN δεν ενεργοποιούν σε καρτοκινητά αλλά μόνο σε συμβόλαια με ετήσια ελάχιστη διάρκεια και το κόστος για αυτό που ζητάμε είναι περίπου 180 Ευρώ το μήνα ( για το ακριβές ποσό πρέπει να δω τα τεφτέρια στο γραφείο ).

Τώρα εάν στο κατάστημα δεν ξέρουν τι πουλάνε ή μας θεωρούν "αμερικανάκια" το αποτέλεσμα για εμάς και για εκείνους είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## aktis

> Είναι καλύτερη η κάμερα του rasberry από την IP ? 
> Όταν λες cecullar ? Μέσω wifi ?
> k



Για τη δευτερη γεννιά απο κάμερες για raspberry pi , έχω διαβάσει καλά λόγια 
η συγκεκριμενη IP του Cybeng ειναι μια απλή vga ip των 50 ευρω , δεν εχει καμμια ιδιαίτερη ποιότητα
The Raspberry Pi Camera Module v2 replaced the original Camera Module in  April 2016. The v2 Camera Module has a Sony IMX219 8-megapixel sensor  (compared to the 5-megapixel OmniVision OV5647 sensor of the original  camera).   καλύτερα o sygkekrim;enow sensor ακίνητος παρα να στριβεις περα δωθε τον vga της tplink 

https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/camera-module-v2/

cellular εννοώ μεσω cellular network ( κυψελωτη τηλεφωνία , κινητο ) 
στο πρωτο βιντεο που έβαλα φαίνεται η κάμερα του raspberry  σε cell stream  ( streaming με χρηση κινητου ) σε συγκριση με gopro  ( εγγραφη σε microSD ) 

@CybEng Ασχετα αν ο πελάτης δεν θελει proprietary apps , μια δοκιμη μπορει να τον πείσει  ( εκτος αν προκειται για military . οπότε παμε σε αλλη κατηγοριά ... ) 
Τις πιο πολλές φορές ο πελάτης δεν ξέρει τι θέλει ή δεν θελει τελικά να πληρώσει αυτο που νομίζει οτι θέλει !

Νομίζω δυσκολεύεις το project γιατι θελεις επικοινωνία απο το αεροπλάνο στο λαπτοπ , ενω το ευκολότερο θα ηταν να υπήρχε ενας ενδιάμεσος σερβερ 
( εστω δικός σου αφου δεν θελεις hikvision κλπ ) και να επικοινωνούν και το αεροπλάνο και το λαπτοπ με τον σερβερ
( και να βολευεσαι και με τα απλά πακετα στυλ 3GB ανα 2ημερο = 2 ευρω  )

----------

CybEng (10-07-17)

----------


## CybEng

> ...
> @CybEng Ασχετα αν ο πελάτης δεν θελει proprietary apps , μια δοκιμη μπορει να τον πείσει  ( εκτος αν προκειται για military . οπότε παμε σε αλλη κατηγοριά ... ) 
> Τις πιο πολλές φορές ο πελάτης δεν ξέρει τι θέλει ή δεν θελει τελικά να πληρώσει αυτο που νομίζει οτι θέλει !




Για το θέμα του πελάτη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.  Το βλέπουμε  σχεδόν  καθημερινά σε  όποιον τομέα και να δουλεύουμε.

Σχετικά με το  λογισμικό σε  τέτοιες πλατφόρμες πρέπει τα avionics να είναι σύμφωνα με το DO-178 ( ή EUROCAE ED12 ) . 
Το hardware πρέπει να συμφωνεί με τα DO-254 ή ( EUROCAE ED80 )  ενώ πρέπει να να  περνάει περιβαλλοντικές  δοκιμές DO-160  ( ή EUROCAE ED14 ).   
Για  στρατιωτικά υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα  πρωτόκολλα  MIL-STD ή DOD-STD. Για τα αεροσκάφη που χρησιμοποιούν οι διάφορες αεροπορικές εταιρείες για μεταφορά επιβατών/εμπορευμάτων  έχουμε τα πρωτόκολλα ARINC.   

Στην περίπτωσή μας τώρα η φτηνιάρικη κάμερα με το 4G ρούτερ & ένα πιθανό μΥ (πχ raspberry) ούτε κατά διάνοια περνάνε τέτοιες πιστοποιήσεις. Αυτά όμως επειδή δεν είναι τμήματα του αεροσκάφους πάνε  στην κατηγορία payload όπου εκεί έχουμε άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία. 
Ο πελάτης ζητάει να μπεί ή βάζει μόνος του διάφορα επάνω, σπάει ο διάολος το πόδι του και το αεροσκάφος πέφτει και μετά  μπλέκουν όλοι μαζί ( πελάτης, χρήστης, κατασκευαστής, πιλότος,  κρατικές υπηρεσίες, τυχών θύματα κλπ ) σε ένα ατελείωτο δικαστικό κουβάρι και στην μέση βρισκόμαστε οι τεχνικοί/μηχανικοί ή οι πιλότοι  που όλοι οι λοιποί  σε πρώτη φάση θα κοιτάξουν να μας φορτώσουν την ευθύνη.








> Νομίζω δυσκολεύεις το project γιατι θελεις επικοινωνία απο το αεροπλάνο  στο λαπτοπ , ενω το ευκολότερο θα ηταν να υπήρχε ενας ενδιάμεσος σερβερ 
> ( εστω δικός σου αφου δεν θελεις hikvision κλπ ) και να επικοινωνούν και το αεροπλάνο και το λαπτοπ με τον σερβερ
> ( και να βολευεσαι και με τα απλά πακετα στυλ 3GB ανα 2ημερο = 2 ευρω  )



Κατανοητό και συμφωνώ 100% πλην όμως  εάν υπήρχε φθηνή λύση επικοινωνίας αεροσκάφος-laptop εγώ θα γλιτώσω το "πακέτο" να στήσω το δικό μας VPN και απλά θα πέρναγα τo APN με τα σχετικά port forward στο ρουτεράκι.  Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα κληθώ να κάνω όλα τα υπόλοιπα στήνοντας τον επίγειο σέρβερ και τον υπολογιστή στο σκάφος.  Το ΙΤ support δεν είναι η κύρια εργασία μου αλλά γίνεται επικουρικά με όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## picdev

Με τόσες συνδέσεις έπρεπε να έχετε προσωπικό σύμβουλο , κανονικά θα σας έκαναν το χατηρι , γιατί και εμάς έχει ανάλογα εταιρικά και 2 vdsl και μας έχουν βάλει μέχρι και link με εσωτερικές κεραίες και repeater .
Εμάς μας έχουν δώσει κανονικά χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση , μάλιστα το κινητό που δουλεύουμε remote δεν κάνει 200ε λογαριασμους

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------

CybEng (10-07-17)

----------


## di_tia

Φιλε cyb δεν εχω καταλαβει ποσα gb χρειαζεσαι τον μηνα. Προχθες ενεργοποιησα καρτα  vpn για dvr με την ιδια φιλοσοφια , φλασακι πανω σε ρουτερ. 6 GB με κοστος 25€. Αν σου χρειαζονται περισσοτερα λογικο να εχεις μεγαλυτερο κοστος. Οπως κι αν ξεπερασεις τον ογκο χρεωνουν0,1€ το mb. Αν μιλαμε για ογκο σαν τον δικο μου τοτε ο πωλητης δεν καταλαβε τιποτα απο οτι ειπες. Αλλιως φυσιολογικα σου εχει αυξημενο κοστος.

----------


## CybEng

Δεν νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει να κάνει με τον όγκο δεδομένων που θα χρειαστώ. 

Συνολικά δεν θα καταναλωθούν περισσότερα από 3BGyte. 
Αυτό προβλέπεται να γίνει σε 1 έως 3 ημέρες μέσα σε διάστημα λίγο μικρότερο από 9 μήνες.
Μπορεί δηλαδή να έχουμε κατανάλωση και των 3GByte μέσα σε μία ημέρα. 
Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να καταναλώσουμε σήμερα 1 GByte και κάποια μέρα μέσα στο επόμενο τρίμηνο άλλο 0,5GByte και τέλος άλλη μια μέρα μετά από 7 μήνες να καταναλωθεί άλλο 1,5GByte και τέλος. Μετά αυτή η ιστορία μπαίνει στο ψυγείο.

Το γεγονός είναι πάντως ότι εκ των πραγμάτων αποδεικνύεται πως οι ίδιοι οι πωλητές σε καταστήματα των 3 εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας σε μεγάλο βαθμό ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ.

Πήγα  προσωπικά σε κατάστημα της Wind και ζητάω το πακέτο Simple-Fi εξηγώντας στον πωλητή τι ακριβώς θέλω και για ποια εφαρμογή το χρειάζομαι καθώς και όλα τα περί όγκου δεδομένων κλπ.
Ο πωλητής επέμενε ότι το πακέτο Simple-Fi δεν παρέχει την δυνατότητα που ζητάω και ότι πρέπει να κάνω εταιρικό συμβόλαιο με στατική IP  κλπ κλπ.

Επειδή όμως περισσότερο εμπιστεύομαι την γνώμη των Δημήτρη radiotimes και Στέλιου athenaum οι οποίοι μου πρότειναν το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο σε αυτό το φόρουμ, επιμένω και ζητάω από τον πωλητή να επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά με κάποιον τεχνικό της εταιρείας.  

Πραγματικά καλεί κάπου και προσπαθεί περίπου 10 λεπτά να συνεννοηθεί  μέχρι που στο τέλος μου δίνει να μιλήσω προσωπικά με τον "τεχνικό".  Και εδώ αρχικά η συνεννόηση ήταν _μπουζούκι_. 

Όσο του μίλαγα για IP κάμερες, για APN ρυθμίσεις , για VPN και για  δυναμικά εκχωρούμενη πραγματική  IP που δεν πρέπει να είναι  ιδιωτικού  δικτύου της μορφής 10.0.0.0/8   ή  172.16.0.0/12  ή  192.168.0.0/16   ,   ότι δεν πρέπει η IP να περνάει μέσα από NAT , ότι θα έχω DynDNS  κλπ  κλπ κλπ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ.

Επιτέλους όμως μόλις ανέφερα στον "τεχνικό" την φράση "*Public IP*"  φαίνεται ότι κάτι του έκανε κλικ , ή το βρήκε στο flowchart που του  έχουν δώσει για τους περίεργους πελάτες ή τέλος μπορεί και να το  θυμήθηκε από τα ταχύρυθμα σεμινάρια που τους έχουν κάνει. 

Εκεί με ενημέρωσε ότι αρχικά το Simple-Fi δεν δίνει Public-IP αλλά μόλις το παραλάβω και το ενεργοποιήσω θα πρέπει να τους καλέσω τηλεφωνικά και θα το ενεργοποιήσουν εντός 24 ωρών χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος. Ακόμη θα φροντίσουν να έχω ανοικτές τις πόρτες που χρειάζομαι για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή. Έγινε επίσης διευκρίνηση και αναφέρθηκε ρητά ότι το πακέτο των δεδομένων μπορώ να το καταναλώσω ΟΠΟΤΕ θέλω μέσα στο χρονικό διάστημα των 12 μηνών που διαρκεί το συμβόλαιο. 

Κατόπιν όλων αυτών ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία της αγοράς. Είμαι σε αναμονή παραλαβής SIM & modem/router.

Εάν παίξει θα ενημερώσω εδώ σχετικά όπως και αν δεν παίξει και τελικά καταφύγω σε λύση δικού μου VPN.


Δημήτρη ( di_tia ) εάν σου είναι εύκολο μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις ποιας εταιρείας πακέτο αγόρασες καθώς και το όνομα του πακέτου και εάν μιλάμε για συμβόλαιο ή καρτοκινητό.  Τα 6 GB θα μου ήταν υπεραρκετά ακόμη και αν μιλάμε για διάρκεια ισχύος 30 ημερών. Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι θα το χρησιμοποιούσα 3 συνολικά μέρες που απέχουν περισσότερο από 1 μήνα μεταξύ τους θα μου κόστιζε το πολύ 3x25=75 Ευρώ.

----------


## di_tia

Θα συμφωνησω με τον aktis. Προσφατα εκανα συνδεση cosmote για VPN  6gb με κοστος 20-25€. Εκτος αν τα 3gb που αναφερεις ειναι ημερησιως οποτε θες 90 το μηνα. 




> Ας το θέσουμε ως εξής :
> 
> Εσείς εάν είσασταν ο οικονομικός διευθυντής του έργου θα δεσμεύατε ένα κεφάλαιο 2.100 Ευρώ για να πληρώσετε μια ετήσια υπηρεσία ( cosmote ) από την οποία θα κάνατε μια  χρήση 3 ωρών και 3 GByte συνολικά.
> 
> Κάθε ώρα μετάδοσης δεδομένων δλδ θα πληρωθεί  700 Ευρώ.
> 
> Συγκριτικά κάθε ώρα δοκιμών σε αεροσήραγγα βγαίνει κάπου 450 Ευρώ.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## di_tia

Sorry για το δευτερο μυνημα που αναφερω παλι τα ιδια νομιζα οτι το πρωτο δεν δημοσιευτηκε. Για την καρτα ειναι της cosmote. Οπως ειπες και εσυ η μαγικη λεξη ειναι public ip και πως το APN πρεπει να ειναι vpn-internet. Μην τους μπερδευεις πολυ, αναφερε μονο οτι σου χρειαζεται για να κανεις port forward ωστε να αφαιρεσουν το nat firewall οπως σου εχουν αναφερει απο το τεχνικο τους τμημα. Προσεξε πολυ το φλασακι που θα βαλεις στο router γιατι δεν δινουν ολα public ip αλλα μια της ταξεως 192.168.8.1την οποια την βλεπεις στο status router σου σαν gateway η σαν public δεν θυμαμαι καλα, και δεν παιζει τιποτα. Την δευτερα θα σου δωσω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και για την συνδεση και για το μοντελο απο το φλασακι. Αν δεν κανω λαθος τα ιδια ισχυουν και για vodafone αλλα ζητας APN internet.open

----------

CybEng (16-07-17)

----------


## di_tia

Φιλε cyb η συνδεση ειναι η απλη internet on the go, ζητας απο τον πωλητη τα παραπανω που ειπαμε και πως η καρτα προοριζεται για φωτοβολταικο παρκο. Η ενεργοποιηση του vpn μπορει να γινει και εκ των υστερων τηλεφωνικα. Το φλασακι που εβαλα έτυχε να το εχω απο παλια, ειναι της Vodafone το k3806, αν δεν κανω λαθος υπαρχει και το k3806z της zte (λογικα ειναι το ιδιο). Ειχα δοκιμασει αλλα 2 φλασακια που μου δωσαν απο cosmote και δεν επαιξε με κανενα, τσεκαρε τα χαρακτηριστικα απο τα μοντελα που σου εδωσα για να βρεις αντιστοιχο εγω σταθηκα τυχερος που το ειχα γιατι ακομα θά εψαχνα.

----------

CybEng (18-07-17)

----------


## aktis

To simplifi ειναι πλέον  η εμπορικη ονομασια για υπηρεσίες data της wind . Οταν έχεις double play σου δίνουν και ενα τέτοιο sim  άκι 1GB /μήνα  για το  tablet σου , που ανανεώνεται δωρεαν για 2 χρονια , οσο εχεις το double play ... Σήμερα είδα διαφήμιση 15GB για 62 μέρες 10 ευρω , θα γίνει σφαγή ...    f2go data  gigafull   , που φαντάζομαι προσθετεις σε οποιο προπληρωμενο πακέτο data εχεις  
Το κακό με αυτα τα promo γενικά ειναι οτι οταν τα συνηθίζεις αυξάνουν την τιμή , αλλά εσυ προς το παρον νομίζω μπορεις να βολευτεις ΟΚ

----------

CybEng (18-07-17)

----------


## CybEng

> Φιλε cyb η συνδεση ειναι η απλη internet on the go, ζητας απο τον πωλητη τα παραπανω που ειπαμε και πως η καρτα προοριζεται για φωτοβολταικο παρκο. Η ενεργοποιηση του vpn μπορει να γινει και εκ των υστερων τηλεφωνικα. Το φλασακι που εβαλα έτυχε να το εχω απο παλια, ειναι της Vodafone το k3806, αν δεν κανω λαθος υπαρχει και το k3806z της zte (λογικα ειναι το ιδιο). Ειχα δοκιμασει αλλα 2 φλασακια που μου δωσαν απο cosmote και δεν επαιξε με κανενα, τσεκαρε τα χαρακτηριστικα απο τα μοντελα που σου εδωσα για να βρεις αντιστοιχο εγω σταθηκα τυχερος που το ειχα γιατι ακομα θά εψαχνα.



Κατά σύμπτωση το Vodafone K3806 το είχα και εγώ στην διάθεσή μου ( είχε ξεμείνει από παλιά σύνδεση ) και το είχα δοκιμάσει όπως και το φλασάκι που δίνει η Cosmote αλλά κσι το TP-Link 4G modem/router που υπάρχει στο payload του σκάφους.

Internet on the Go ήταν το sim της Cosmote που είχαμε ήδη στην διάθεσή μας.  Η ενεργοποίηση του VPN ζητήθηκε στο κατάστημα της Cosmote από το οποίο εξυπηρετείται η εταιρεία. Στο κατάστημα είπαμε ότι το χρειαζόμαστε για να βλέπουμε απομακρυσμένη κάμερα μέσα από το 4G δίκτυο. Δεν τους αναφέραμε άλλες τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Ο υπάλληλος ήταν κατηγορηματικός ότι αυτό ΔΕΝ γίνεται και χρειάζεται να κάνουμε συμβόλαιο και μάλιστα με υψηλό μηνιαίο κόστος ( υποψιάζομαι θα υπολόγιζε αρκετά GB και στατική IP ). Δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω και ούτε έχω τον χρόνο να μπω σε αντιπαράθεση με τον κάθε εργαζόμενο της οποιασδήποτε εταιρείας. 

Μετά την εμπειρία που είχα και με το κατάστημα της Wind απλά μου εδραιώνεται η εικόνα ότι οι υπάλληλοι των εταιρειών ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση τι πουλάνε.  

Ουσιαστική βοήθεια έλαβα ΜΟΝΟ μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ και γι'αυτό θα ευχαριστήσω του συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό το νήμα για άλλη μια φορά.


_Σημείωση : Τα στοιχεία των καταστημάτων είναι στην διάθεση των αρμοδίων τμημάτων των δύο εταιρειών εφ'όσον μου ζητηθούν._

----------


## di_tia

Αφου πλεον τα εχεις ολα ενημερωσε μας για τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## CybEng

Δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμη το SIM του Simple-Fi ούτε και το ρούτερ ( αν παίξει το παλιό TP-Link αυτό μάλλον θα μου μείνει   :Smile:   ).
Μόλις τα έχω στα χέρια μου θα σας ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα. 
Εάν δουλέψει και καταφέρω να πείσω και τους αρμόδιους ίσως ανακοινώσω εδώ διεύθυνση web και ημερ/νία - ώρα που το σύστημα θα είναι ανοικτό.

----------


## nestoras

> Εάν δουλέψει και καταφέρω να πείσω και τους αρμόδιους ίσως ανακοινώσω εδώ διεύθυνση web και ημερ/νία - ώρα που το σύστημα θα είναι ανοικτό.



Ελπιζω να στησεις καπου streamserver για να συνδεθουμε γιατι θα γονατισει το συστημα αν πεσουμε ολοι μαζι πανω...  :Very Happy:

----------

CybEng (18-07-17)

----------


## CybEng

> Ελπιζω να στησεις καπου streamserver για να συνδεθουμε γιατι θα γονατισει το συστημα αν πεσουμε ολοι μαζι πανω...



Άντε για σένα θα το στήσω και σε FreeBSD παρότι προσωπικά είμαι λινουξάς  :Wink:  .   Το Live555  είναι καλό ή να κοιτάξω για τίποτε άλλο ;

----------

